# Recruitment Firms?



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey guys! I am currently living and working in UAE(United Arab Emirates) but I am looking for opportunities to move to Canada. So I was wondering if there are any legit recruitment firms that are based in Canada. I know google can get me a list of recruitment firms but I want to make sure they are legit and you can never know through a search.

Has anyone used any or could anyone recommend any?

Thanks in advance, appreciate it!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where in Canada would you like to live? The weather is very different here, compared to UAE. A couple of weeks ago I met a guy who recently moved to Canada from Dubai (after he grew up in India), and while everybody was wearing T-shirts, he had his sweater on and thought it was pretty cold, hahaha. But you will get used to it! At least we have the blue skies when it's cold, much nicer than the grey clouds in my homecountry.

And what kind of job are you looking for?


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I am currently working in the HR department so along those lines.

I have to admit I am not too sure about which place i want to live in, Toronto would be ideal but im not picky at all!

Haha yah us Indians are known to be quite sensitive to cold weather but I handle cold a lot better! and infact I prefer it!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I would contact the big recruiters in Toronto (google it). You will probably recognize some names. Like: Caldwell, Russell Reynolds, Knightsbirdge, Janet Wright, Stonewood, Spencer Stuart, Korn Ferry (although I don't have a good experience with them), ... Ddon't know if all of them recruit in HR, you have to check that one yourself. And I have no idea at all if Toronto is running short of HR people.
Stay away from websites that promise you big bucks (after you first have to pay them for their service). ;-)


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks mate! that is quite a list. I will see how it goes


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Keep us informed, and good luck!

Lots of their recruiters use Linkedin. I assume you already have an account? Use it to get in touch with them and ask them questions.
On the company websites you can sometimes find an overview of the recruiters and their specific specialisation.
Like Our Consultants
or Office Locations | Spencer Stuart (click on 'consultants')
That way you can target the right person instead of anoying somebody who's responsible for hiring engineers or IT people or somebody who's doing Life Sciences while you would like to work in the Financial Industry. ;-)


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! and i'll definitely keep you guys posted!


----------

